# Echolot aus USA / auf was achten?



## Syntac (9. Dezember 2016)

Moin zusammen, 

ich bin am WE in New York und spiele mit dem Gedanken mit ein Echo mit zu nehmen. 

Boardi Ossipeter hat mir schon 3 verschiedene empfohlen, was gibt es - länderspezifisch - noch zu beachten?

GPS für Europa geeignet?
Arbeiten die auch mit 12 Volt, oder kann das hier Probleme geben?

Sonst noch irgend etwas?

Danke vorab!

VG, Harry


----------



## Andal (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Echolot aus USA / auf was achten?*

Nach dem Kauf nicht mehr erreichbarer Kundendienst!? Für mich wäre das bei komplexerer Technik schon ein Aspekt.


----------



## Syntac (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Echolot aus USA / auf was achten?*

Servus Andal, 

jo, das bringt mich auch etwas ins grübeln. 
Bin hier noch am recherchieren, ob und welche der Firmen (Humminbird, Lowrance, Garmin) so etwas wie einen globalen Kundendienst anbietet. Das wird dann durchaus ein Kaufkriterium....


----------



## Andal (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Echolot aus USA / auf was achten?*

Leider ist es halt so, dass sich deutsche Fachhändler bei solchen Eigenimporten gerne mal quer stellen können.


----------



## Syntac (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Echolot aus USA / auf was achten?*

Jo, bis zu einem gewissen Punkt auch nachvollziehbar. 
aber ich denke wenn man direkt an Garmin / H. / Lawr. geht, sollte das nicht soo das Problem sein.


----------



## Franz_16 (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Echolot aus USA / auf was achten?*

Hallo Harry

Was machst du mit einem aus den USA importierten Gerät wenn irgendein Defekt auftritt? Was machst du wenn es dem Händler in den USA egal ist weil du deine Ansprüche auf Umtausch o.ä. aus Deutschland eh nicht erwirken kannst?  

Was machst du wenn dein Echolot keine guten Bilder anzeigt, und du nicht weißt an welcher Einstellung du drehen sollst? 

Meiner persönlichen Meinung nach, ist ein hochwertiges Echolot einfach kein Produkt das man aus einem Drittland importieren sollte. 

Das Verhältnis Ersparnis zu möglicher Ärger passt da einfach nicht.


----------



## Syntac (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Echolot aus USA / auf was achten?*

Servus Franz, 

Einstellungssachen muss man halt raus finden, bzw. sich mal zeigen lassen. 
Was technische Defekte angeht, da bin ich gerade am schauen, aber generell sollte das direkt über die jeweiligen Landesvertretungen der Hersteller gehen. 

VG, Harry


----------



## Frank aus Lev (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Echolot aus USA / auf was achten?*

Ich würde es wegen ein paar Euro nicht mehr machen.
Mein erstes Echolot war vom Echolotzentrum ein Dragonfly. 
Als mein erstes Boot endlich nach langer Zeit fertig war und ich mit dem Echolot auf dem Wasser war, hatte ich keinen GPS empfang. 
Habe mich dann an Raymarine gewendet und die sagten ich müsse es über einen Händler einschicken lassen. Hat auch alles wunderbar funktioniert.

Jetzt hatte ich ein Problem mit einem I-Pilot Link was ich bei My Bait gekauft habe. Er hat sich zwar auch quer gestellt |krach:wegen der Rücknahme, aber in so einem Fall hat ein Anwalt wenigstens einen Ansprechpartner. Wenn ich mir vorstelle die Sachen in den Staaten gekauft zu haben, hätte ich ganz schön viel Ärger und weniger Geld gehabt.
Kleinere Sachen die nich so sehr ins Geld gehen ist ja in Ordnung, aber größere Anschaffungen würde ich nur noch hier holen.
Will damit sagen das auch ein neues Gerät mal defekt sein kann, sieht man auch oft genug hier im Forum.


----------



## angelnrolfman (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Echolot aus USA / auf was achten?*

Moin Moin,
ich habe mir vor einigen Jahren ein Echolot für mein Boot aus Houston/Tx mitgebracht. Was hier geredet wird bezuegl. Einstellungen etc. ........ das sind die gleichen Geräte, wie sie auch hier verkauft werden. Einstellungen im Menue von Feet auf Meter u.s.w. , Sprache auf Deutsch etc. (denkt jemand das sind extra Geräte für den am. Markt?)
Bei dem von mir gekauften Echolot war der Preisunterschied so extrem (teuerster Händler hier ca. 920,-Euro, drüben umgerechnet ca. 190,- Euro im Angebot), dass mir der Garantiegedanke nicht so wichtig war. Mir aber drüben per Garantiekarte der Service mit angeboten wurde (auch über Garmin hier in Deutschland). 
Ich habe bei solchen Sachen hier im Forum immer das Gefühl, als wenn man die örtlichen Händler mit allen Mitteln unterstützen will??!! |rolleyes
(Ich baue auch gewerblich Köder und orientiere mich beim Angebot und Verkauf hauptsächlich an internationalen Vorgaben, nicht an den überzogenen lokalen Preisen z.B. ) 
......... aber wenn ich drüben im Schnitt für alle Angelgeräte weniger zahle, macht man sich schon Gedanken warum wir hier soviel bezahlen. 
Man muss sich halt den Gegebenheiten wie Internet anpassen und auch nutzen. Die Risiken wie "keinen Garantieanspruch" etc. werden immer geringer, da auch internationale Händler mehr und mehr so anbieten und verkaufen. Das sollten auch hier einige Händler mal beherzigen. 

Aber jeder wie er mag........ #6


----------



## Angelbube (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Echolot aus USA / auf was achten?*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Ich habe bei solchen Sachen hier im Forum immer das Gefühl, als wenn man die örtlichen Händler mit allen Mitteln unterstützen will??!! |rolleyes



|good:|good:

Die Meinungsbildung zu diesem Thema wird sicher auch von einigen "Interessierten" justiert.


----------



## Heiko112 (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Echolot aus USA / auf was achten?*

Moin,
 hatte DAMALS mal ein EAGLE SEACHARTER 640 CD IGPS importiert.
 Als es Defekt war, musste ich es nach Dortmund zum Generalimporteur schicken, und der hat den Rest geregelt.
 Ohne sich quer zu stellen.

 Später habe ich mir ein Lowrance HDS 10 aus den Staaten geholt, der Preisunterschied war zu der Zeit gewaltig.
 Läuft bis heute Tadellos.#6


----------



## Angelbube (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Echolot aus USA / auf was achten?*

Die Preisunterschied ist immer noch gewaltig, siehe hier:

http://www.basspro.com/Humminbird-HELIX-9-Mega-DI-G2N-GPS-Fishfinder/Chartplotter/product/167342/

Allerdings ist der Import auf Grund des schlechteren Dollarkurses und der hohen Versandkosten nicht mehr wirklich lohnend. Ich habe dieses Gerät mal in den Warenkorb gelegt. Auf den angegebenen Preis kommen ca. 400 Dollar Transportkosten plus 19%Steuer und ca. 3-5% Zoll (geschätzt)
Dann ist man bei einem Preis von ca. 1500 Euro gegenüber ca. 1700 Euro in Deutschland. 
Wenn man allerdings in den Staaten ist und dieses Gerät vor Ort kauft, dann spart man 400 Dollar Versandkosten. Damit kostet dieses Gerät incl. Zoll und Steuer nur noch ca. 1100 Euro.|bigeyes
Dieser Preis ist unschlagbar !!


----------



## Mozartkugel (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Echolot aus USA / auf was achten?*



Syntac schrieb:


> Echolot aus USA / auf was achten?



bei der Rückreise am Flughafen den richtigen Ausgang wählen zwecks Zoll und MwSt. Kann gut gehen, aber wenn es schief geht wird es teuer. Im Fernsehen kommt doch manchmal so ne Sendung vom Zoll am Flughafen... ist immer wieder lustig anzuschauen. |supergri


----------



## Angelbube (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Echolot aus USA / auf was achten?*

Oha, ich muss mich revidieren.|rolleyes
Das o. g. Gerät kosten in Deutschland statt 1700 Euro nur ca. 1450 Euro. Ich habe dies mit dem teureren SI (Side Imaging) Gerät verwechselt, dieses kostet in Deutschland 1700 Euro und in den Staaten 1300 Dollar

Damit ist die Ersparnis geringer, lohnt sich aber immer noch, wenn man direkt in den Staaten kaufen kann. 
Für welchen Ausgang man sich am deutschen Zoll entscheidet, muss dann aber jeder für sich entscheiden. |supergri

 Zudem sei noch erwähnt, dass ich keinen großen Preisvergleich in den Staaten durchgeführt habe. Es geht evtl noch deutlich günstiger.......


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Echolot aus USA / auf was achten?*

Bin vor ein paar Tagen an, anderer Stelle, zufällig über etwas gestolpert, das hier unbedingt erwähnt werden sollte:

Da hatte sich jemand in den USA ein EL mit Plotter gekauft und zuhause festgestellt, daß es nur für amerikanische Karten zugelassen war...#q
(Zugelassen bedeutet in dem Fall, daß andere Karten nicht akzeptiert wurden und auch nicht zum Laufen gebracht werden konnten!)
Der Gerät war zwar schon etwas älter, aber diese Frage sollte vielleicht trotzdem VOR dem Kauf geklärt werden!


----------



## Angelbube (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Echolot aus USA / auf was achten?*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Bin vor ein paar Tagen an, anderer Stelle, zufällig über etwas gestolpert, das hier unbedingt erwähnt werden sollte:
> 
> Da hatte sich jemand in den USA ein EL mit Plotter gekauft und zuhause festgestellt, daß es nur für amerikanische Karten zugelassen war...#q
> (Zugelassen bedeutet in dem Fall, daß andere Karten nicht akzeptiert wurden und auch nicht zum Laufen gebracht werden konnten!)
> Der Gerät war zwar schon etwas älter, aber diese Frage sollte vielleicht trotzdem VOR dem Kauf geklärt werden!




Das heißt, dass ein Amerikaner, der in seinem Land einen Plotter gekauft hat, mit diesem Gerät nicht über den Teich fahren kann? Er muss dann auf seinem Boot zwei Plotter einbauen, einen für USA und einen für Europa?
Ich bin nicht sicher, ich glaube aber, dass das ein Märchen ist, welches auch gezielt von "Interessierten" gestreut wird.
Wäre mal interessant zu erfahren, ob jemand das durch eigene Erfahrung entkräften, oder vielleicht auch bestätigen kann. Ich glaube das definitiv nicht.


----------



## Franz_16 (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Echolot aus USA / auf was achten?*



> Ich bin nicht sicher, ich glaube aber, dass das ein Märchen ist, welches auch gezielt von "Interessierten" gestreut wird.



Wurde hier vor Jahren schon diskutiert. Damals unter dem Begriff "Geofencing". 

Von Lowrance gab es dann irgendwann mal eine Aussage dazu, ist hier nachzulesen:
https://www.lowrance.com/Global/Lowrance/Documents/Support/Restricted-Use-of-Americas-Units.pdf 

Ob das heutzutage noch ein Thema ist: Keine Ahnung.


----------



## goldfisch12 (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Echolot aus USA / auf was achten?*

Hallo, ich bin ganz frisch hier aber ich kann zum Thema USA Import  etwas zusteuern. Ich habe schon mehrere Geräte aus den USA mitgebracht aber auch schon online bestellt, wenn es um teures Zubehör z.B. zusätzlich Geber geht.
Keines dieser Geräte, bei mir waren es immer Garmins, zeigte einen Unterschied zu den hier verkauften Typen. Schon auf der Verpackung war der Text auch in Deutsch(siehe BILD) aufgedruckt. Garmin Bluechart Karten, die ich hier gekauft hatte, liefen auf allen Geräten einwandfrei. Natürlich muss man immer die Preisersparnis kalkulieren. Beim Versand kommen immer Zoll und MWST hinzu, die aber heutzutage direkt bei Bestellung mit abgerechnet werden, so dass man einen direkten Vergleich hat.
Beispiel Garmin GT23M-TM Mid Chirp Geber kostet hier UVP 348,00€. Den habe ich online in den USA für 192,00€ incl. aller(!) Kosten wie Versand , MWST und Zoll gekauft.
Was die Gewährleistung anlangt, kann es natürlich hier Probleme geben. ich hatte noch nie einen Gewährleistungsfall, könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass der Garmin Kundendienst sich nicht verschließen würde, wenn die einjährige Frist noch nicht abgelaufen ist.


----------



## fischbär (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Echolot aus USA / auf was achten?*

Garmin ist aber wirklich ein lobenswertes Beispiel! Insbesondere Humminbird versucht aber mit allen Mitteln den Betrieb von US Geräten weltweit zu unterbinden!
Man sollte auch nicht vergessen, dass man in USA im Prinzip keine Garantie hat, wenn man es nicht in die USA schicken will...


----------



## H.J.R. (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Echolot aus USA / auf was achten?*

Hi
Einen Geber ist nicht ein Echolot mit Plotter. Einen Geber kann weltweit für das entsprechende Echolot gekauft werden ohne Geofencing. Anderst beim Echokauf,oder?

Gruß HJR


----------



## raubangler (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Echolot aus USA / auf was achten?*

Gibt es irgendwo eine Übersicht, welche Geräte/Hersteller dieses Geofencing drin haben?

Bei Lowrance kam ja damals dieses 'Feature' durch einen Update der Firmware nachträglich rein.
Damit hatten sie auch ihre echten US-Kunden abgeschossen, die damit auf Weltreise waren.
Von so einem Hersteller kann man Produkte eigentlich nur geschenkt annehmen.


----------



## fischbär (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Echolot aus USA / auf was achten?*

Gibt keine Übersicht, und keine Garantien. Aber normalerweise steht es im Handbuch / im Netz. Such Dir raus, was Du möchtest und dann checke, ob es ein "domestic/international" Model gibt, oder nur eines für alle...


----------



## goldfisch12 (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Echolot aus USA / auf was achten?*



H.J.R. schrieb:


> Hi
> Einen Geber ist nicht ein Echolot mit Plotter. Einen Geber kann weltweit für das entsprechende Echolot gekauft werden ohne Geofencing. Anderst beim Echokauf,oder?
> 
> Gruß HJR



Das ein Geber kein Echolot mit Plotter ist, das ist sicher kein Geheimnis. Den Geber habe ich nur angeführt, weil er ein gutes Beispiel dafür ist, dass es auch lohnen kann, auf dem Versandwege in den USA einzukaufen.Für die Echolote und Kombigeräte lohnt es sich i.d.R. nicht, sie online zu ordern.
Die Kombigeräte aus USA, die ich gekauft habe, waren internationale Versionen. Insofern gab es, wie gesagt, keine Probleme. Bei Garmin ist das ganz gut geregelt, als die US Varianten schon mal andere Bezeichnung haben.
Z.B Europa : echomap 52dv  USA: echomap 54DV
oder gpsmap 527xs (EU)versus 547xs(US)
Natürlich kauft man dann das 52DV und nicht die US Variante, die häufig US Seekarten direkt mit an Board hat. 
Ansonsten hilft nur vor Ort anschauen, die internationalen Versionen sollten eine Welt Grundkarte mitbringen (1. Indiz). Bekannt ist, dass Humminbird eine zeitlang sehr konsequent, den Eigenimport mit Geofencing verhindert hat, ob sie das heute bei den aktuellen Modellen noch tun, glaube ich eher nicht. Allerdings sollte man den Herstellern einmal die Frage stellen ( den Jungs von Humminbird zuerst), warum es diese eklatanten Preisunterschiede überhaupt gibt? Einsehbare Begründungen dazu gibt es keine, die über das übliche BlaBla hinausgehen.


----------



## fischbär (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Echolot aus USA / auf was achten?*

Humminbird hat einen ganz üblen Kundendienst mit dem ich schon Kontakt hatte. Hat mir überhaupt nicht gefallen. Da kamen auf Anfragen etweder keine Antworten und zu gemeldeten Bugs Antworten im Sinne von: kaufen Sie ein neues Gerät, keinen Support mehr für nicht mehr vertriebene Modelle. Und das obwohl sie letztes Jahr noch ein Firmwareupdate herausgebracht haben! Die sind sowas von tot für mich. Nie wieder!
Die Preisunterschiede sind Bullshit und existieren nur weil sie es können. In USA ist der Markt einfach kompetitiver und hier haben lange Zeit nur "reiche" Leute die teuren Plotter gekauft. Erst Garmin und Raymarine haben angefangen die Markt aufzumischen. Schaut Euch mal an, was da im Einstiegssegment passiert ist. Und innovationsmäßig sind Humminbird und Lowrance leider auch Schlusslicht.
Das Lowrance Structure-Scan ist eine Bastellösung aufgrund von Patentstreitigkeiten mit Humminbird und Humminbird verklagt lieber den Rest der Industrie, statt sich was neues auszudenken. "Mega Imaging" ahaha, ich lach mich tot. Wer bitte braucht das zum Angeln? Bereits jetzt reicht die Bildschirmauflösung der Geräte bis ca. 9 Zoll nicht, das Sidescan voll aufzulösen. Was will ich mir dann mit MegaImaging zu Hause am PC die Fische anschauen, die ich nicht gefangen habe? Für Mapping etc. natürlich toll, aber mehr Fisch? Eher nicht. Das selbe mit dem 360 Imaging: völlig wilde Konstruktion und schwer zu interpretieren / zu nutzen.
Erst Garmin hat mit den Panoptix-Sachen mal etwas rausgehauen, was auch für Angler die Möglichkeit bietet echt mehr zu fangen. Das ist technisch einfach absolut revolutionär und wurde auch deshalb möglich, da sich Garmin nicht darauf konzentriert hat, die Kundschaft bestmöglich abzuzocken. Gilt ebenfalls für ihr Chirp Angebot. Da lachen sie die Großen schlicht aus und verkaufen für einen schmalen Taler, was man bei der Konkurrenz schön für den Höchstpreissektor zurückgehalten hat.


----------



## Frank aus Lev (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Echolot aus USA / auf was achten?*



fischbär schrieb:


> Humminbird hat einen ganz üblen Kundendienst mit dem ich schon Kontakt hatte.


Wenn man das Gerät bei einem vernünftigen Händler in Deutschland kauft, braucht man mit denen ja erst gar nicht in Kontakt zu treten. Das regelt normalerweise der Händler. Worum es hier ja eigentlich geht ist hier kaufen oder Import.

Das du ein absoluter Garmin Freak bist (was auch in Ordnung ist) ist mir bekannt, zu den anderen Dingen wie Si, Di, Chrip, Mega, 360° u.s.w möchte ich weiter nichts schreiben, denn in meinen Augen stimmt das auch alles nicht so ganz was du da schreibst. Wenn ich *mehr* sehe, kann ich auch mehr fangen. 
Aber das muss halt jeder selbst entscheiden ob er es braucht oder nicht. Ich habe mir auf jeden Fall das neue Helix 10 Mega SI (noch ohne 360°) hier in Deutschland geordert und werde den Rest nicht weiter kommentieren.


----------



## fischbär (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Echolot aus USA / auf was achten?*

Ich bin doch kein Garmin Freak! Hallo? Geht's noch? Ich habe nichtmal eines! Ich habe das nur mal vor dem Hintergrund der technischen Entwicklung erläutert.
Chirp: signifikanter Fortschritt in der technischen Entwicklung, wenn kombiniert mit ordentlicher Hardware. Günstig lange nur bei Garmin.
Längere Transducer: Garmin hat von Anfang an viel längere Elemente verbaut als zB Humminbird --> "Mega Imaging" auch ohne Aufpreis (die Länge bestimmt die Auflösung zusammen mit der Frequenz).
Panoptix: Multi-Beam Sonar mit Signalverarbeitung im Transducer. Kein Rumgeruckel wie bei 3D Structure Scan etc.

Technisch gesehen ist das Bild, was HB und Lowrance abgeben einfach traurig. Beispiel Mega-Imaging: sie haben die Frequenz erhöht und nutzen (endlich) auch mal Chirps im SI. Toll. Was für ein Fortschritt.
Beispiel 360 Imaging: sie haben ihre kurzen Transducer an einen Motor geschraubt, der den dreht. Wahnsinn! Das haben sich Leute im Netz schon selbst gebaut! Und die mechanische Konstruktion ist mehr als fraglich.

Sowas sehe ich nur als Konsumentenmelkerei. Was nicht heißt, dass die Sachen prinzipiell schlecht sind. Ich halte die HB Transducer, zumindest die HD Variante, für eigentlich einen sehr guten Kompromiss aus Fischfinder und Bildgeber. Gerade bei Garmin führt die hohe Auflösung, genau wie bei MegaImaging, schnell dazu, dass man Fische nicht mehr salient wahrnimmt, auch wenn sie da sind. Bei HB gibt es für jeden dicken Hecht einen schönen hellen Fleck, der auch nicht nur 2 Pixel groß ist. So schlecht ist das nicht.
Und mehr sieht man beim Mega-Imaging nicht unbedingt: nur beim Zoomen oder am PC hat man genug Bildschirmauflösung und Sehwinkel, dass es wirklich was bringt. Das hat schon seinen Grund, warum auf der Webseite nicht mit den üblichen briefmarkengroßen Bildchen sondern mit seitenbreiten Bildern geworben wird.
Ich will es auch gar nicht schlecht reden, ich finde es nur nicht sonderlich innovativ. Nächstes Jahr kommt der nächste, verdoppelt nochmal die Frequenz und macht den Transducer länger, bumms, "GigaImaging".

Was die Bugs angeht: Der Händler kümmert sich um solche Sachen ganz sicher nicht, der versteht doch die Probleme oft gar nicht. Es geht konkret um zwei Sachen:
1. den Reißverschlussartefakt: wenn man bei den HB-Geräten sowohl 70 kHz, 200 kHz und SI benutzt, wird jeder zweite SI-Sweep um ca. 30 cm vesetzt. Der Boden und Fische sehen deshalb ausgefranst aus. Das wurde erst durch ein FW-Upgrade eingeführt, und trotz vielfältiger Beschwerden nie gefixt.
2. Fehler in den Logfiles. HB hat ein Problem mit Fehlern in längeren Recordings. Das ist so schlimm, dass Reefmaster auf Anfrage ein Tool zum Bereinigen bereitstellt, ohne welches man seine wertvollen Files nämlich gar nicht im PC laden kann. HB hat versucht, dem Problem mit einem Upgrade zu Leibe zu rücken, hat nicht funktioniert, letzte Antwort: Dateiformat wird nicht mehr unterstützt, kaufen Sie doch eines unserer neuen Geräte... :r:r:r#q#q#q#q


----------



## goldfisch12 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Echolot aus USA / auf was achten?*

@fischbär

Ich habe mein erstes Echolot vor rund 25 Jahren gekauft und die Entwicklung der einzelnen Anbieter über diesen Zeitraum verfolgt und kann Dir im Wesentlich nur recht geben. Garmin hat lange Zeit für die Entwicklung neuer Innovationen wenig investiert, das ist erst anders geworden, als der Markt durch das erste Raymarine Dragonfly aufgeschreckt wurde. Gerade im Hinblick auf die angesprochene Chirp Technik hat man dann allerdings dort sehr schnell und konsequent reagiert, vor allem im Hinblick auf das Chirp Geber Angebot.
Humminbird als US Marktführer war der europäische Markt nicht wichtig genug, entsprechend sieht das Angebot, der Vertrieb und der Service aus, wenn man sich auf den Lorbeeren ausruht und glaubt den Käufer nur abzocken zu können.  Was Lowrance anlangt, kommt ständig etwas Neues, das eigentlich das Alte im neuen Gewand ist.
Anscheinend stimmen aber die Handelsmargen, denn in der Fachberatung ist das häufig die erste Empfehlung.
Gerade der sogenannte "gute Fachhandel" ist, so meine Erfahrungen, gerne geneigt, heute dies und morgen das zu empfehlen. Dafür wird es sicher einen Grund geben, der nicht unbedingt im Interesse des Kaufaspiranten liegen muss.

Eine interessante Frage stellt sich noch:
Wieso kann man von Raymarine und Lowrance keine Daten zu der eingesetzten Chirptechnik (z.B. Frequenzbreite) bekommen? Ist doch interessant zu wissen, dass nur Garmin solche offen legt, oder?


----------



## fischbär (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Echolot aus USA / auf was achten?*

ist doch klar: mieser Frequenzbereich, der die Bezeichnung chirp nicht verdient. Humminbird ist da auch Weltmarktführer im Verschweigen von Leistungsdaten. Da ist es nichtmal klar, welche Strahlbreite (Auflösung) erreicht wird.
Naja und die Händler treiben halt eh jede neue Sau durchs Dorf.


----------



## LeoGeo (4. Juni 2020)




----------

